# Sneezing dove??



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

One of my doves somtimes sneezes iv had my pigeons do this somtimes but not as much as the dove she sneezes usally when shes outside??
Is it because her noise might have dust inside?? or shes alergic to somthing in the air which i dout lol .


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Christina, 

Is this one of your newly purchased doves? It's hard to know for sure what's causing the sneezing, are there any other symptoms or is she acting strange in other ways?

Birds will sneeze on occasion at times and they can have allergies to things. She may have a tiny feather caught in her nostril or it could be a sign of some kind of respiratory illness.

Please keep your new birds separate from the others just in case.


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

My runt used to sneeze ... so cute


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Both of mine sneeze too Christina. Not every day but on occassion. It stikes me as funny too. I thought they were maybe allergic to me or something in the house (like my cooking) so I have never mentioned it but now I am wondering too.

Cameron


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Well it seems she stoped today but yesterday she was sneezing alot and with the sneezing she was making a tiny coo noise it too but she seems ok now and i dont think it was a feather either im realy not shur why she did that?.


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

I hear mine sneeze often as well... Maybe it is because they are indoors?


----------

